# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  How Ready Are We For The H1N1 Vaccine?

## Traveler

We have heard different stories all this time.
The vaccine is ready, but how ready are we to have it?

Personally, I am not going to have it.  How about you?

Read the article and then tell us if you are ready for the vaccine or you will just ignore it.
Read:

----------


## herbaltea

As the swine influenza (H1N1) virus is a new virus, there is no swine flu vaccine available to prevent infections. Influenza vaccines are one of the most effective ways to protect people from contracting illness during influenza.

----------


## hotelmymood

I think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------


## grosslewis

What editorial writers are saying about H1N1 vaccine and emergency preparedness ... and distribution of H1N1 vaccine has put a spotlight on how ready ... We spent much of the year passing along advice on how to prevent .



I want to visit Rajastha next and when I am there I must go to Ranthambhor.

----------


## ancintaberry

think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------


## Traveler

We have heard different stories all this time.
The vaccine is ready, but how ready are we to have it?

Personally, I am not going to have it.  How about you?


Read the article and then tell us if you are ready for the vaccine or you will just ignore it.
Read:

----------


## herbaltea

As the swine influenza (H1N1) virus is a new virus, there is no swine flu vaccine available to prevent infections. Influenza vaccines are one of the most effective ways to protect people from contracting illness during influenza.

----------


## hotelmymood

I think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------


## grosslewis

What editorial writers are saying about H1N1 vaccine and emergency preparedness ... and distribution of H1N1 vaccine has put a spotlight on how ready ... We spent much of the year passing along advice on how to prevent .



I want to visit Rajastha next and when I am there I must go to Ranthambhor.

----------


## ancintaberry

think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------

